# I finally stumped Google-trying to any info on a lens



## bobdrozen (Jul 24, 2010)

On another great Craigslist buy i got a Minolta and an Fe Nikon for 50 bucks.One of the lens i got was a odd duck it is a 'Continental Optics 80-200mm F3.5 Fixed with a locking rotating collar as it has a huge front element.Its MC.Oh yes and its a two collar zoom.
But a Google search drew a blank.I have never heard of them but its in a MD mount.

Lets add one more i keep looking thru this bag and keep finding things.Very clean Tefnon F4 fixed 80-200mm zoom also MD mount.

Anyone ever heard of them..??


----------



## diser (Jul 25, 2010)

Kadlubek's Lens guide and a Vade Mecum didn't show any results either.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 25, 2010)

bobdrozen said:


> ...
> But a Google search drew a blank...



I found a couple of hits for the brand, but different focal lengths. Its most likely one of the many house brands used by large camera store chains and wholesale distributers. There have beem many, many such brands, most faded out long before the internet so there is little trace. Your lens was probably marketed with a number of different brands in various markets by various distributers.


----------



## IanG (Aug 3, 2010)

Sometimes lenses were branded for stores like Dwig says, it's only a cheap plastic bit that screws into the filter thread that carries the name.

Ian


----------



## diser (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is the company info
Trademark Electronic Search System (TESS)


----------

